# Canopy bed plans



## Mysteriouswoodsmen (Dec 22, 2007)

The wife has decided that it's time for a new bed. I stuck my foot in my mouth and said that I could proably make one pretty cheap. I've got the design pretty much sketched out but i'm having trouble figureing out how to put the thing together. The bed is going to be a canopy style bed with 4x4 80" oak post from a local saw mill. The headboard and foot board both will measure 62" from outside post to outside post making it impossilbe to assemble and get inside of the house. What I have came up with so far is to take the boards that will hold the mattress up off the floor and drill two holes in the end for the bolt to travel through next I would take the router and cut a slot in the side of the board large enough to push the nut into and maybe epoxy it in place. There will be two bolts per end through the 4x4 post and into the side rail. I may have confuesd everyone if so I will try and draw up a sketch and figure out how to post it here. I may do about the same thing to assmeble the head and foot board.


----------



## Mysteriouswoodsmen (Dec 22, 2007)

Here is a ruff drawing of what I plan to do.


----------



## BigDaddy (Sep 4, 2007)

Are the posts going to be turned?

Typically the turned posts pull off the rest of the bed frame so you can move it around.

If it's just a straight post then I guess your idea is the best one. All I can say about bed frames is, the less mechanical joints the better since they can creek.

Mike


----------



## Mysteriouswoodsmen (Dec 22, 2007)

There going to be square 4x4's (3 1/2" x 3 1/2"). I am also going to order some bed rail fasteners and use them along with the bolts for extra security.


----------



## BlockHead (Dec 28, 2007)

Something you might find useful, I recently repaired a bedframe that was lose at the joints from the kids jumping on it. What I did is got some rail bolt kits (for end joining stair hand rails) and fashioned them into the bedfram to join the posts to the rails. The result was rock solid! But the kids still aren't allowed to jump on the bed anymore.


----------



## Youngman (Dec 28, 2007)

Mysteriouswoodsmen said:


> There going to be square 4x4's (3 1/2" x 3 1/2"). I am also going to order some bed rail fasteners and use them along with the bolts for extra security.


What about a tennon? all the drilling and bolting would be about the same work to mortise and tennon the rail to the post. Just a thought
:glare:


----------

